

Bugsnag is out of beta, launches paid plans - foobar2k
http://blog.bugsnag.com/2012/09/19/announcing-paid-plans/

======
latchkey
Not quite as full featured, but here's my onError handler that just emails me
(via a postback) when an exception is thrown in the client. Kinda hacky but
works well enough and its free.

<https://gist.github.com/3753328>

~~~
mratzloff
Definitely a valid solution for some. I think everyone has put together
something like this at one point or another. :-)

For me, when it was all email at previous jobs, I had trouble distinguishing
signal from noise. And it's pretty easy to ignore if you're really busy. Early
on you have it go to your inbox, then it becomes too much and you start filing
it into a folder, then you create a rule to automatically file it, then it's
all too easy to stop checking it unless something blows up.

I also think anyone who goes for a solution like this gets tired of the
feature creep distraction. Implement a library in every language you use, now
it emails too much because we're getting more traffic and there's no de-
duplication so rig up something to do that, there's a bug in the de-
duplication code and now it is in an infinite loop because it's reporting on
itself, and by the way, quickly find all users affected by this front-end form
bug so we can email them a coupon and apology.

~~~
latchkey
This 'ignore' argument is kind of silly. It would be just as easy for me to
ignore this service as it would an email. If anything, I'd argue that I'm
going to pay attention to something in my inbox far more than I would some
service.

I think you're blowing the whole thing out of proportion. When there is an
error on my site, I fix it. If there is a bunch of duplicates, I fix it faster
since it shows me that something is broken.

My product is just a website. I don't need to implement this in 'every
language' that I use. I have the backend email me when there is a problem and
I have the frontend email me when there is a problem. Since I fix the problems
quickly and I don't write crap code all the time, I generally don't have a lot
of problems.

Problem, what problem?

~~~
mratzloff
If it works for you, keep doing it. :-) But many companies run more than just
a website, and I think that's who these services are primarily targeting.

------
mratzloff
A bit pricey, perhaps? That works out to a max of 1 exception every 2 minutes
for the paid plan, and 1 exception every 8 hours for the free plan.

By contrast the $25 plan on Airbrake[1] is 15/min and the $29 plan on
Coalmine[2] is 20/min. The free plans for both are about 1-2 per minute.
(Disclaimer: I work on Coalmine)

But it does sound like a good service. Nice that there's some competition in
this space finally--that's great for everyone. :-)

[1] <https://airbrake.io/account/new?dev=true>

[2] <https://www.getcoalmine.com/pricing>

------
perplexes
Oh wow, it's so much better than airbrake.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2126879/Screenshots/0q.png>

~~~
tinfinfan
If you are looking for search, you should checkout Coalmine
(<https://www.getcoalmine.com>). Not only does it do keyword searching, but
you can also pivot and filter results by class, hostname, time, etc.

------
tomjen3
That is very few exceptions in the paid plan. You don't need that many users
before it becomes far too expensive to use.

